

A D3 Viewer for Matplotlib Visualizations - aficionado
http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2013/12/19/a-d3-viewer-for-matplotlib/

======
double051
Excellent work, and much more sane than your other way of visualizing python
graphs in the browser. Great to see your stuff on Hacker News!

BTW, this is John from B&&C.

------
jamesjporter
For those interested in this sort of thing, Julia's Gadfly can also use D3 as
a backend:
[https://github.com/dcjones/Gadfly.jl](https://github.com/dcjones/Gadfly.jl)
(although to be fair gadfly has more in common with ggplot than matplotlib)

------
jds375
Looks pretty cool. I'll have to give it a shot. Look forward to the other
features being implemented, specifically scatter plots given that I do a lot
of work with them.

------
jefftchan
Looks awesome! Does this work with graphing (e.g. networkx) as well?

